# A Resort was Confirmed without my okay



## cheter (Jul 13, 2007)

Has RCI changed it's way of doing things?  I happened to log on to RCI yesterday and noticed one of my search resorts had been confirmed, but not by me.  At the time I put this resort on my list I was interested, now my plans have changed.  I used to be able to put it on hold and think about it.  I better not be charged a cancellation fee!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 13, 2007)

cheter,

While you're waiting on Madge to answer, I can share my experience and understanding. RCI will confirm without contact if they make an exact match to a resort you've listed, but they will also allow you to cancel with no penalty if you've changed your mind.

I find RCI's ongoing search policies much more customer friendly than their major competitors'.  

Sheila


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 13, 2007)

This doesn't sound like a change in procedure to me. RCI has always automatically confirmed if it was an exact match.  Since you said that the resort in question was on your search list, it appears this is the case.  Now whether they let you cancel or not with no penalty probably depends on who you talk to and how calm you are.  Since they matched your request, they are under no obligation to waive the fee if you want to cancel.  Be nice and they may...

Fern



cheter said:


> Has RCI changed it's way of doing things?  I happened to log on to RCI yesterday and noticed one of my search resorts had been confirmed, but not by me.  At the time I put this resort on my list I was interested, now my plans have changed.  I used to be able to put it on hold and think about it.  I better not be charged a cancellation fee!


----------



## philemer (Jul 13, 2007)

cheter said:


> Has RCI changed it's way of doing things?  I happened to log on to RCI yesterday and noticed one of my search resorts had been confirmed, but not by me.  At the time I put this resort on my list I was interested, now my plans have changed.  I used to be able to put it on hold and think about it.  I better not be charged a cancellation fee!



Just call RCI and they will release it. Matches are always confirmed but you have 24 to 48 hours (??) to cancel it. No penalty! When you change your mind you need to change your search parameters.


----------



## cheter (Jul 14, 2007)

*Resort released!*

You all are right.  Now that I think back, resorts that I have picked have been in the search area, not a specific resort.  I just got off the phone with "Dave" from RCI.  He was very kind and understanding.  So I'm off to a new search!  Plus there was no charge!  Thank you RCI!


----------



## Keitht (Jul 14, 2007)

The 'auto-confirm' system isn't perfect.  I had an ongoing search to add a second week to an already confirmed week.  I checked on-line and discovered the second week had been confirmed by RCI, but for the same dates as my first week.  They did cancel without any problem when I called them.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 14, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked out for you.

Fern



cheter said:


> You all are right.  Now that I think back, resorts that I have picked have been in the search area, not a specific resort.  I just got off the phone with "Dave" from RCI.  He was very kind and understanding.  So I'm off to a new search!  Plus there was no charge!  Thank you RCI!


----------

